# What is this I don't even... XD No, really...



## Ferasquilee (May 26, 2010)

I followed a link to a safari zone, and this is what the URL showed.







That is defenitely not right.


----------



## Green (May 26, 2010)

We're being hosted by their domain for now.


----------



## Ferasquilee (May 26, 2010)

But the URL right now is forums.dragonflycave.com! Why does it change like that?


----------



## Green (May 26, 2010)

...it's not changing for me.


----------



## Ferasquilee (May 26, 2010)

No, it only changed once, for a second.


----------



## Butterfree (May 26, 2010)

Presumably you clicked a link that led to that domain. Both will work and show the same page.


----------



## Ferasquilee (May 27, 2010)

Butterfree said:


> Presumably you clicked a link that led to that domain. Both will work and show the same page.


Oh, kay.

I wasn't logged in on that domain, so I thought it a little strange.


----------



## Tarvos (May 28, 2010)

Mine just goes to forums.dragonflycave.com


----------



## Ferasquilee (Jun 5, 2010)

Watershed said:


> Mine just goes to forums.dragonflycave.com


Yeah, it seems to be kind of random.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 5, 2010)

It's not random. It depends on what link you clicked; if the link links to tcodforums.eeveeshq.com, it goes there, and if it links to forums.dragonflycave.com, it goes there. It's really not complicated.


----------



## Ferasquilee (Jun 6, 2010)

Butterfree said:


> It's not random. It depends on what link you clicked; if the link links to tcodforums.eeveeshq.com, it goes there, and if it links to forums.dragonflycave.com, it goes there. It's really not complicated.


I guess I just overthought it, then.


----------

